# just got in stand.



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Took shower back at camp.sprayed down before coming in.done everything possible by the book.coming in I got blown at by a deer haulin ass out.hope its not ruined


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

ive been sitting in the stand with deer blowing at me and had others right in front of me and were a little uneasy for about 30 seconds and went right back to feeding


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Full moon... I know it's hard to convince yourself to do, but tomorrow get in the stand around 10:30 and sit as long as you can stand it... bet you'll have one on the ground by 2.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Got an update for us?


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Come on! Put the hammer down and stick one!


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

I got him at 530.ill post pics later


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Congrats Tat! Life is good, no?


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Bout damn time u stabbed one


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbup: Way to hang in there... Persistence is key. I think this front may have shortened the deer's desire to feed at night with all of the cloud cover we've had.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Ref?


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Way to stay after it...nice job

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Ref is waiting on pictures.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

You have 20 minutes....


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

espo16 said:


> You have 20 minutes....


Here it is.my first buck ever.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Damn fine buck buddy. Congrats on a stud


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

5 yard penalty for not using a bow, penalty declined for a nice buck. Well done:thumbsup:


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice deer! congrats


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet! Anything after this is just gravy. Now you can relax.

Is this one you had pics of?


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice deer! Congrats on your first BUCK!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

grouper22 said:


> 5 yard penalty for not using a bow, penalty declined for a nice buck. Well done:thumbsup:


I was gonna say the same thing Mike....Well done Tat....well done....


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Way to go TatSoul......!!!!


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Bodupp said:


> Sweet! Anything after this is just gravy. Now you can relax.
> 
> Is this one you had pics of?


Yes thats the 9.he came in on the oak tree and started eating them.it was intense.heart was beating out my chest.i moved like a snail to aim.i shot left handed due to how I was sitting.he came straight to me and turned broadside at 28 yards.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice Job! 

And it looks like you just made the Refs time limit, avoiding a 15 yarder. :thumbsup:


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

Very nice buck!


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Damn fine buck. Congrays on your first.. your hooked now


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Go prop your feet up and get drunk.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.Iit was a big acomplishment for me.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Awesome Buck, especially for your first! I'm jealous. What kind of crossbow is that? That's the type I want to get.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Pretty work! You look familiar as hell.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

John B. said:


> Pretty work! You look familiar as hell.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


Lol


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

That's a fine one!


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

FishinSpot said:


> Awesome Buck, especially for your first! I'm jealous. What kind of crossbow is that? That's the type I want to get.


Scorpyd ventilater 150.light as hell and compact when cocked.400 fps at 150 lbs of kenetic energy.125 grain schwacker went in shoulder blade.cut his heart in half .exit would was 4 inches wide with his insides falling out


----------



## Nokomis (Nov 12, 2012)

congrats ' what scope u using ?


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Hammer time. Congrats on a fine deer....tony


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Nokomis said:


> congrats ' what scope u using ?


Hawke 1.5 x 5x32.illuminated green or red.best glass I found in a crossbow scope


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

TatSoul said:


> Took shower back at camp.sprayed down before coming in.done everything possible by the book.coming in I got blown at by a deer haulin ass out.hope its not ruined





TatSoul said:


> Scorpyd ventilater 150.light as hell and compact when cocked.400 fps at 150 lbs of kenetic energy.125 grain schwacker went in shoulder blade.cut his heart in half .exit would was 4 inches wide with his insides falling out


How far did he go after the shot?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome dude. Way to make it happen


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Outstanding!! 
Tell the truth - you cried when you got to him didn't you

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I don't know what that was the ref posted... Disturbing - but I just kept looking at it!! Espo please copy and feel free to use this till Saturday. I'll give this one to Tat for ya






Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

skullmount1988 said:


> How far did he go after the shot?


20 yards.heard him crash in the woods.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

Heres the photo right where I found him.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Damn it sucks killin a stud cause now u gotta get him mounted.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

skullmount1988 said:


> Damn it sucks killin a stud cause now u gotta get him mounted.


 Yeah - that sucks - wait! What?? Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Congrats tat! Fine buck


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Yeah - that sucks - wait! What?? Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


Gotta pay for the mount. Just a joke best $400 money can buy.


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Congratulations that's a nice buck

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

You're spoiled now. First buck and it looks like that? You're going to have a tough time upgrading.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Great job Tat, your hard work paid off.


----------



## bchadcherry (Mar 11, 2009)

What a great animal, job well done.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats, Tat! Is that really your first buck ever? Did you have pics of him on trail cam? Great start to the season.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Good buck!


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

John B. said:


> Pretty work! You look familiar as hell.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


 
I can hear a little Eagles music in the background... "why don't you come to your senses? / You been out ridin' fences for so long now / Oh, you're a hard one / I know that you got your reasons"

Again, nice looking buck.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Mike aka FishWerks said:


> I can hear a little Eagles music in the background... "why don't you come to your senses? / You been out ridin' fences for so long now / Oh, you're a hard one / I know that you got your reasons"
> 
> Again, nice looking buck.


You're shitting me.

Pretty work, Will. Congratulations man.

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

John B. said:


> You're shitting me.
> 
> Pretty work, Will. Congratulations man.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


thanks man.
Thanks everyone for the replies.i hunted all last season and learned alot.didnt kill 1 buck.read alot of bow hunt articles and stuff to.there is definitly a nack to fit into when bow hunting deer.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

TatSoul said:


> thanks man.
> Thanks everyone for the replies.i hunted all last season and learned alot.didnt kill 1 buck.read alot of bow hunt articles and stuff to.there is definitly a nack to fit into when bow hunting deer.


Man, way to get the stink off early!! Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Congrats again! My goal was always to get a deer with my bow and a buck before Christmas! You are very fortunate that a buck like this is your first. I hunted five years before killing my first horned deer (spike) and another three till my first "racked" buck. Later I went nine years in a club between bucks. The last couple years of that stretch made me almost throw in the towel for good! The last six years have been great hunting seasons for me and even though my situation has changed and I am on the sidelines for a while I still rejoice and admire your tenacity and success. 
*I would not want to be a nice buck anywhere that you hunt!


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

How did the backstraps taste?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Dern sure a nice un!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## TatSoul (Mar 12, 2012)

smokin berlinet said:


> How did the backstraps taste?


Dont know yet.there in the fridge


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

:thumbup:Gotta love it when you know you've stuck a good one, but as you sneak up on him, you immediately notice his antlers sit higher than the ground foilage surrounding him...


----------

